# What have you bought that lived up to the hype?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

What have you bought that lived up to the hype?

Does not have to be lawn care related.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Ware Some items I can think of.

Toyota's...I have had a bunch of them and they just seem so simple and reliable. I currently own a Ford F-150 and a 4 runner and have owned a Chevy Tahoe and although I like the ride and size and comfort...neither brand seems to be as reliable.

Second item would be G-Shock Watches.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I'll second the Toyotas. I'm at 250k and counting without any issues on my Tacoma.

Cast iron pans that get better with age and usage. I picked up an old one that research dates back to the 1930s-1940s, you can throw anything in it and it cooks perfectly.

Newer item I held out on, my Ninja air fryer. Better wings than any restaurant so far.

Anything I've picked up out of the TLF marketplace. Home Depot and Lowe's just don't cut it anymore.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Pelican cases


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

fiskar axes and hatchets

Van Staal fishing reels

St Croix fishing rods

Big Green Eggs

Lawn care wise:

Lesco Spreaders

Spreadermate sprayers for said spreader

Specticle Flo


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Advantium Microwave Oven. This thing is absolutely amazing. It came with my house, but would definitely buy again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wifi controlled pellet grill.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

My first iphone in 2010 and then every one after that. Literally the thing I use the most in the house and every day. Changed the way I work and made my life more flexible.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Shun kitchen knife set - I didn't know what I was missing until I cut with them.

JP Enterprises AR15 - I've used ARs with various JP components before, but buying a factory JP rifle with all JP parts is simply next level. I have a custom JP on order, wait time is 24 weeks.
Prodiamine
EGO Equipment


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Baratza grinders, they have a don't dump it, fix it policy and have been solid since day one.

Feather razor blades, extremely sharp and consistent.

Weathertech floor mats, I'm sure there's cheaper ones that are equal quality but they've been great.


----------



## Jairow (Nov 12, 2019)

Scangrip headlight - I bought it for car detailing, but now use it for most everything, including camping.

Ford Super Duty - I don't think I'll ever go back to a half ton. I can carry a yard of sand in the bed and another in my utility trailer and still be under payload.

Weber gas grill

Chapin battery operated backpack sprayer

Spyderco Knives

Weathertech floor liners (prefer these over Husky; I've had both)

Gorilla cart - stop using your kid's Plastic Radio Flyer &#128513;

UAG phone case

Allen Edmonds dress shoes

Merrell hiking shoes for yard work

Keen sandals for fishing


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Jairow said:


> Scangrip headlight - I bought it for car detailing, but now use it for most everything, including camping.
> 
> Ford Super Duty - I don't think I'll ever go back to a half ton. I can carry a yard of sand in the bed and another in my utility trailer and still be under payload.
> 
> ...


Agree on the Super Duty. I absolutely LOVE mine.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Ware said:


> What have you bought that lived up to the hype?
> 
> Does not have to be lawn care related.


Every Toyota that Ive ever owned, my 2015 Honda Accord that I currently own. All were just simple, no nonsense cars. Also, all my the Ryobi tools and lawn equipment that Ive owned. They much like the cars Ive owned: nothing flashy or spectacular but they just gets the job done.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Jairow said:


> Allen Edmonds dress shoes


I've got several pair and I totally agree. I've had other brands of high dollar dress shoes, and I've taken them to different places around town to have new soles put on them, and was never happy with the new soles. but after my first experience sending a pair of Allen Edmonds in to be resoled by the same craftsmen who make them, I'll never buy another brand of dress shoes.

Of course, during covid I work from home and have worn dress shoes less than 10 times in the past year.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Pro plugger
Bakflip truck bed cover
4moms pack and play


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Jairow said:


> Allen Edmonds dress shoes


+1 - Never thought I would buy a $400 pair of shoes, but now I have several in the rotation that have lasted years and still look great.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

- Ubiquity UniFi network access point
- Dewalt compact router w/plunge base
- Rev-A-Shelf undermount kitchen cabinet pullout waste containers
- Norman 4.5" plantation shutters


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Spray foam attic insulation, as part of a whole-house airtight approach. Sub $100 energy bills on a 3600 sqft home are the norm now, to the point that I question things when one comes in higher!
Glad I went with it despite my reluctance to change from the tried & true ways.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Big Green Egg Grill (BGE)
Flameboss Controller for smoking on the BGE
Kickash basket makes cleaning and removing lump easier
smokeware vented chimney cap keeps its position way better than stock BGE Cap

Lesco spreader built like a tank that my kids will inherit it
Spreadermate B make spraying so much easier than a backpack sprayer
Ego carbon fiber string trimmer-super quiet, looking to add the edger to the arsenal
Toro battery powered blower-no need to warm it up or mix fuel and powerful especially on Turbo.

Shaving with a safety razor. Close shave at a fraction of the cost.

Wicked Edge Sharpener-I get a razor sharp edge on my knives consistently with very little chance of messing up the blade.

Benchmade 940 Osborne disappears in my pocket and keeps an edge for a long time, great for edc.

Glock pistols great lifetime warranty and always goes bang.


----------



## KDallday (Mar 8, 2021)

Rumba?!...or you mean lawn related? would anyone buy a lawn rumba?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

My Bimmer. Both good (ultimate driving machine) and bad (maintenance cost, it's 10 years old, daily driven). Best 1.5 hours of my day.

SpreaderMate B - If you have/need the Lesco 80lb spreader anyways, the SM B is cost and time efficient to an extreme.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I love my Nest thermostats
I also love my ego trimmer, blower, edger and hedge clipper


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

For me, it was finally getting a Roomba.
Didn't think they were anything special until I ran it three times the first day I had it, and the bin was full EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I'll second Allen Edmonds shoes.

Car Detailing:
Beadmaker
3D One Polish
303 aerospace fabric guard

Lawn:
Anything Stihl, but particularly the 131 powerhead
Spreadermate.

Tech:
MacBook Pro 
AirPods


----------



## BHopper (May 28, 2019)

RedMax Blower 
RedMax Trimmers & Edgers 
Stihl SR430 Fogger with DoMyOwn Mosquito Control Kit - Professional 
Benchmade Osborne 
BGE
Toyota Tundra 
Salman Hiking Boots and Trail running shoes 
Glock, Zev, Radian, Elfman, Seekins, Mega Arms & Aero lowers, 
RodeCaster Pro with PodMic & Cloud Lifter 
FCPX 
Polaris Robotic Pool Cleaner (none booster robot)


----------



## OKC Lush (May 20, 2020)

Miele vacuum.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My wife. 10/10; would do again.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> My wife. 10/10; would do again.


:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JayGo said:


> For me, it was finally getting a Roomba.
> Didn't think they were anything special until I ran it three times the first day I had it, and the bin was full EVERY SINGLE TIME.


I second this. We have a small iRobot army keeping our floors clean. Two Vacs (980 that I recently refreshed, and an S9 that I like, but has been troublesome) and two mops. The M6, 9.5/10, if it would crawl over a normal threshold (more than 3mm) it would get a 10/10. The Bravva Jet 240, I like it. It's not quite as automatic as the others. But it cleans really well, is reasonably priced and is all you really need if you have just one or two rooms to do.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

C6 Corvette roadster Z51 - at the time, it was close to the Z06 in horsepower, and a convertible.

Kawasaki ZX14 Ninja - at the time, it was the fastest production motorcycle in the world.

Kawasaki Concours 14 - ZX14 size motor, variable valve timing, shaft drive, Tetra-Lever suspension.

Chevrolet LS and LT V8 pushrod engines, my favorite being the LS2 (before AFM/DOD V4-V8 stuff).

Toyota Prius - Hybrid Synergy drive gets 50+ miles per gallon. Very fuel efficient car of the future.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Weber 22" kettle. I swear that thing is perfectly engineered. Everything I've made on it has came out delicious &#129316;


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

DutchGrown.com bulbs. 100% germination rate this spring on tulips, daffodils, and crocuses.

Ego products (trimmer and snow blower) 
Gorilla cart

Optimum opti-seal
P&S brake buster
303 aerospace 
Meguire's interior cleaning products
Chemical guys scents

Red-X malt
Stainless steel fermenter
Kegging (such a time saver)


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

corneliani said:


> Spray foam attic insulation, as part of a whole-house airtight approach. Sub $100 energy bills on a 3600 sqft home are the norm now, to the point that I question things when one comes in higher!
> Glad I went with it despite my reluctance to change from the tried & true ways.


I know that costs vary regionally, however do you mind me asking, how much did this cost? If you'd rather not say, I understand.

I was considering getting this done for my home, but we may be moving in the near future, so I wanted to keep this in mind for my next place.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

turfnsurf said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > Spray foam attic insulation, as part of a whole-house airtight approach. Sub $100 energy bills on a 3600 sqft home are the norm now, to the point that I question things when one comes in higher!
> ...


I've only dealt with it on the new construction side so I know the costs are much cheaper (due to accessibility, etc). Just for reference my attic would have cost about $1500 to be blown in with R30 (this was the old standard). Open cell foam cost me about 3-4x that, depending on the pitch of the roof and how cut up it is, since the final numbers are based on the 'volume' of foam material required. More roof = more cost.


----------



## SpencerMaclean86 (May 11, 2018)

Rec TEC RT700 pellet smoker - Great build quality and customer service is top notch. Had an issue with the wifi (my fault, happened after resetting my router to factory settings) and they had me up and running within 5 minutes. This was on a Saturday at 4 PM, I was expecting to wait until Monday.

Festool tools - Expensive but worth every penny. It's an ecosystem that you "should" fully invest in to get the most out of it, but even just their track saws for breaking down sheet goods or Domino for joining lumber are great as standalone purchases.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Thule Hullavator - can't make loading a kayak on your car any easier. Worth the money.

Sawstop - great quality table saw. Safety feature is added insurance. Working with quality tools makes the hobby enjoyable

RAV4 Prime - perfect small SUV. Spacious enough interiors. Updated models look better than previous generations. 40+ miles of electric only, plenty for a daily city commute, with a hybrid gas tank for longer trips.

Nintendo Switch - portable console gaming. It's hard in adulthood to sit down at the TV and commit time to play on a console. Being portable with quick startup times makes it easy to play for short periods anywhere.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Good quality paint--goes on better, blends better when touchups are needed.
Braun immersion blender--makes smoothies with very little effort.
Felco pruners--puts fiskars and everything else to shame.
High quality boar hair/nylon hair brush (get one for your wife). Will last a lifetime and beyond.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

testwerke said:


> Good quality paint--goes on better, blends better when touchups are needed.
> Braun immersion blender--makes smoothies with very little effort.
> Felco pruners--puts fiskars and everything else to shame.
> High quality boar hair/nylon hair brush (get one for your wife). Will last a lifetime and beyond.


@testwerke I am with you on the felco pruners.

I have to do my small patio soon. Care to offer some brands that you consider good quality paint? 
And I have been looking for high quality boar brushes in the past week - can you link a company or particular brush? I'd like a really good one that lasts.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Tesla Model Y
Tonal
303 Aerospace
AMMO Lather
Speed Zone
SkyTrak launch monitor
Fiber Built golf mat


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

Saddleback Wallets
Lodge Cast Iron
Ecco shoes
Orvis polo shirts - Again several year old and still look great. They are starting to fade a bit but I just rotate them from work to casual shirts.
Ex Officio boxer briefs. I have pairs 10 years old that look new and I wear them once a week.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Lsuwhodat said:


> Saddleback Wallets
> Lodge Cast Iron
> Ecco shoes
> Orvis polo shirts - Again several year old and still look great. They are starting to fade a bit but I just rotate them from work to casual shirts.
> Ex Officio boxer briefs. I have pairs 10 years old that look new and I wear them once a week.


ECCO shoes - that's a good one that I totally missed :thumbup:


----------



## RkFast (Nov 10, 2020)

My 81 Chevy Z-28. Horrible year for the car (for all cars) but that thing had panache.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

lots of good stuff on this thread. adding one item that has legitimately improved my life. quality socks. I wear them every day, every season, for every purpose. I bought about 10 of these darn tough socks between March 2015 and March 2018 and have not purchased a single pair of socks since then. if they ever wear out, there is an unconditional lifetime guarantee. https://darntough.com/pages/our-unconditional-lifetime-guarantee. these things are the Eley of the sock world.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001V5J52C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> lots of good stuff on this thread. adding one item that has legitimately improved my life. quality socks. I wear them every day, every season, for every purpose. I bought about 10 of these darn tough socks between March 2015 and March 2018 and have not purchased a single pair of socks since then. if they ever wear out, there is an unconditional lifetime guarantee. https://darntough.com/pages/our-unconditional-lifetime-guarantee. these things are the Eley of the sock world.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001V5J52C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Nice! I need to try these.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I may have to add to this list as I think of other things but here is mine so far

*Hyundai vehicles-* I have two of them and the quality and features you get for what you pay is hard to beat.
*Spyderco Knives-* Quality and steel selection second to none and great customer service
*Griot's Garage-* Excellent customer service and having a 100% lifetime guarantee on everything they sell and they make all their own liquid products.
*Baroness Mowers-* Easy to work on and easy to use and there are no belts to adjust or replace and built like a tank.
*Thorlo socks-* Most comfortable and longest lasting socks I have ever owned and they make a sock for every activity.
*Under Armor Underwear-* Amazing comfort and support, I have a few pair that are over 15 years old.
*Duluth Trading- * Amazing quality and comfort, a little pricey but if you buy it on sale it is well worth the price.
*Luminox watches-* I have one that is around 20 years old and is still working just fine to this day, the Tritium is a little dim but you can still see it once your eyes have adjusted to the darkness.
*Surefire Flashlights- * I have several of their flashlights but the OG I bought 20 years ago still works just fine and that thing has been through hell and back.
*Eley hose reel-* I have 2 that are over 10 years old and have stayed mounted outside the whole time and still work great to this day.
*Davis Vantage Pro2-* I have had this weather station for over 10 years and it amazes me how this thing just works day in and day out as I have rarely ever had to fix anything on it.
*Stihl power equipment-* I invested in my Stihl equipment around 10 years ago and all of it is still work just fine and all I have ever done is change the spark plug every couple of years and clean the air filter every so often. These things just last forever and have paid for themselves several times over as far as I am concerned.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Thejarrod another endorsement for Darn Tough here. LOVE them and they stand by their warranty.

Saddleback leather wallets and ECCO boots are awesome like @Lsuwhodat said


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Technivorm Moccamaster

Best coffee pot I've ever had. It's pricey, but if it died today I'd buy another one immediately. With the water supply around here the average coffee pot lasts about a year. This one is going on 6 years old.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Technivorm Moccamaster
> 
> Best coffee pot I've ever had. It's pricey, but if it died today I'd buy another one immediately. With the water supply around here the average coffee pot lasts about a year. This one is going on 6 years old.


I had one of those and I really liked it.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

I have lots of things I like, but few that have thoroughly impressed me beyond expectations. Can't believe nobody has said it yet, unless I missed it. Thermoworks Thermapen or anything else Thermoworks makes. And, most recently FX airguns. My FX Crown MKII is pretty amazing.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Technivorm Moccamaster
> 
> Best coffee pot I've ever had. It's pricey, but if it died today I'd buy another one immediately. With the water supply around here the average coffee pot lasts about a year. This one is going on 6 years old.


I bought the Breville Barista Express and absolutely love it, was like $700 but worth every penny.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jacobpaschall said:


> I have lots of things I like, but few that have thoroughly impressed me beyond expectations. Can't believe nobody has said it yet, unless I missed it. Thermoworks Thermapen or anything else Thermoworks makes. And, most recently FX airguns. My FX Crown MKII is pretty amazing.


+1

I totally forgot about these, everything they make is QUALITY!!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Kamado Joe


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Thule Hullavator - can't make loading a kayak on your car any easier. Worth the money.
> 
> Sawstop - great quality table saw. Safety feature is added insurance. Working with quality tools makes the hobby enjoyable
> 
> ...


RAV4 Prime buddies 😂


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> RAV4 Prime buddies 😂


Hope it was easier to get for you than it was for me. The limited roll out to ZEV states is so troublesome.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > RAV4 Prime buddies 😂
> ...


I was on the hunt for quite sometime and in several waiting lists from out of state. Thanks to someone posting a database/spreadsheet of dealership allocations in Reddit, I was able to make a phone call and snag the XSE Premium package one I was looking for. The salesman didn't even know it was available until I told him 

So I flew from MI to NJ and drove it back for 11 hours. No regrets!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@LawnSolo Nice! I had an order with a local dealer that went nowhere for months. Missed an opportunity for a random allocation by hours (called dealership on day off, left message, salesman didn't call me back and had sold it before I called him). Finally decided to purchase in NJ and ship it here. Got the SE and color I wanted. Leather seats are not ideal in Texas.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> @LawnSolo Nice! I had an order with a local dealer that went nowhere for months. Missed an opportunity for a random allocation by hours (called dealership on day off, left message, salesman didn't call me back and had sold it before I called him). Finally decided to purchase in NJ and ship it here. Got the SE and color I wanted. Leather seats are not ideal in Texas.


Just getting one Prime makes us very lucky  Most fun drive I ever had.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Jacobpaschall said:


> And, most recently FX airguns. My FX Crown MKII is pretty amazing.


I'd be interested to hear more about the FX airgun. They look pretty awesome. Any specific reasons to get an airgun like that over a 22lr?


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> Jacobpaschall said:
> 
> 
> > And, most recently FX airguns. My FX Crown MKII is pretty amazing.
> ...


The reason I bought one is because I live in the city limits and they are virtually silent with a good moderator. I like to plink around the house and it is perfect for that. The pellet hitting the target makes more noise than the shot itself. I got a .25 caliber. I had a Benjamin Marauder before the FX. I thought my Marauder was nice until I saw a FX in person. They are truly amazing. The accuracy, quality, sound is next level. My .25 shoots one pellet hole groups out to 50 yards. Properly tuned with slugs they will shoot accurately well past 100 yards. Pellets are also cheap and easy to get. Tough to find .22 ammo here in shit California. I also like the fact that if I'm shooting pellets, they pretty much fall out of the sky past 100 yards. I don't have to worry as much what's behind the shot if I'm shooting at a dairy or somewhere with buildings close by. But....if noise, getting ammo, and backdrop is not an issue for you. I'd say stick with a .22lr or .17hmr. For over 2k $$, you can get a really nice .22lr or .17hmr. I also have a couple Volquartsen rimfires, which are also super nice.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Jacobpaschall said:


> The reason I bought one is because I live in the city limits and they are virtually silent with a good moderator. I like to plink around the house and it is perfect for that. The pellet hitting the target makes more noise than the shot itself. I got a .25 caliber. I had a Benjamin Marauder before the FX. I thought my Marauder was nice until I saw a FX in person. They are truly amazing. The accuracy, quality, sound is next level. My .25 shoots one pellet hole groups out to 50 yards. Properly tuned with slugs they will shoot accurately well past 100 yards. Pellets are also cheap and easy to get. Tough to find .22 ammo here in s--- California. I also like the fact that if I'm shooting pellets, they pretty much fall out of the sky past 100 yards. I don't have to worry as much what's behind the shot if I'm shooting at a dairy or somewhere with buildings close by. But....if noise, getting ammo, and backdrop is not an issue for you. I'd say stick with a .22lr or .17hmr. For over 2k $$, you can get a really nice .22lr or .17hmr. I also have a couple Volquartsen rimfires, which are also super nice.


That makes sense, and kind of matched my ideas of the pros/cons of an airgun over traditional firearm.


----------

